# Bought a new toshiba tv can’t get my denon receiver to play TVs sound



## Mkr88x (Sep 12, 2016)

Using HDMI with Ethernet and both devices have ARC . I tried all kinds of settings and just cannot get the tv sound to play thru the receiver. The tv is a new toshiba smart fire tv. Anyone have a clue what I could be doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you sure the receiver has ARC? See post 7: cant get tv audio with new denon 1312 receiver and LG...
And: Does the Denon AVR1312 receiver support ARC Many of the desriptions…

I think you may need to use the optical/TOSLINK output from the TV and input on the receiver.


----------



## Mkr88x (Sep 12, 2016)

huesmann said:


> Are you sure the receiver has ARC? See post 7: cant get tv audio with new denon 1312 receiver and LG...
> And: Does the Denon AVR1312 receiver support ARC Many of the desriptions…
> 
> I think you may need to use the optical/TOSLINK output from the TV and input on the receiver.


Yes sir says it right on the back of it. Maybe it doesn’t work?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Gotta pic you can show of the back of the receiver where it says it's ARC compatible?


----------



## Mkr88x (Sep 12, 2016)

huesmann said:


> Gotta pic you can show of the back of the receiver where it says it's ARC compatible?


My fault you are right it does not say ARC


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So get yourself a TOSLINK cable.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Your tv also has red and white old style RCA out analog audio jacks that would work with your receiver, at least for Cable and DVD.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That won't give him surround, although in fairness, it hasn't been established that he actually has surround speakers set up.


----------



## Mkr88x (Sep 12, 2016)

No surround at all? I do have a nice surround set up, so far I’ve only been able to “enjoy” it thru the tuner .


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> So get yourself a TOSLINK cable.


Toshlink won't support all the new Sound Formats like DD+, DTS HD, Atmos, etc.
Not enough Bandwith.
I'd do a factory reset on that Receiver first, and go from there.

EDIT: Never mind, that Receiver *does not* support ARC.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Correct. It has been established that he cannot output sound via HDMI, so he's stuck with optical or coaxial, neither of which can do all those fancy sound formats.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Denon AVR-X2500H which does support ARC. So does the LG 55UB8500 it is connected to but I have never been able to get sound from my television apps to function through it.

I have done extensive research on the issue and have found all sorts of possibilities from HDMI capability to device conflicts with other components. 

In the end I have only got it to work using an optical cable.

Note, this is only for the smart apps on the television. Everything else functions normally using HDMI.


----------

